# which polisher?



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

Whats the cheapest and best dual action polisher around right now? Is it still the Yankee Porter Cable or is the new Megs g220 the new king?


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

The kestrel das 6 is the equal in performance to the porter cable and g220. Same power, weight and an 8mm orbit.
A good search on the net and you can pick one up for £65. cant remember the site.
I got mine off Tim at www.cleanyourcar.co.uk for approx £80. The ones Tim sells have a heavy duty longer cable (3.1m), comes with both d handle and side handles and a nice carry bag to keep it in the 351 days of no use.
If you go for Tims, do a search for discount codes as I found one for 5% even though he works on a rewards scheme rather than vouchers/discount codes.

Simon

Ps it is 240v so no tranny needed.


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

redsi72 said:


> Ps it is 240v so no tranny needed.


Thanks Simon thats a brilliant response, just glad no transvestites are required


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

tried the mac da for £26 form B&Q with very good results too


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> tried the mac da for £26 form B&Q with very good results too


 Now £19 ...


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

redsi72 said:


> tried the mac da for £26 form B&Q with very good results too


Is it this one? http://nextday.diy.com/app/jsp/product/ ... ctId=87877
I guess its not a dual action though?


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

bobdabuilda said:


> redsi72 said:
> 
> 
> > tried the mac da for £26 form B&Q with very good results too
> ...


 This one with 6" or 150mm velcro pads.

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?a ... 9-awin-001


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

bobski said:


> bobdabuilda said:
> 
> 
> > redsi72 said:
> ...


Bobski, thats the beast!


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

redsi72 said:


> Bobski, thats the beast!


----------



## bobdabuilda (May 19, 2003)

are you guys messing with me cos I just want to polish it not take it back to elemental metals! :twisted:

Anyone else tried this?
If you can use random orbit sanders as an alternative then why the hell are car polishers like porter cable etc so expensive? They should be in the same price bracket of £20-50 tops.


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

bobdabuilda said:


> are you guys messing with me cos I just want to polish it not take it back to elemental metals! :twisted:
> 
> Anyone else tried this?
> If you can use random orbit sanders as an alternative then why the hell are car polishers like porter cable etc so expensive? They should be in the same price bracket of £20-50 tops.


 Now , would we pull your leg... :roll: ... :lol:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... e+polisher

The answer is somewhere in there.. :lol:


----------



## shurcomb (Jan 6, 2007)

Genuinly a very good deal. A friend of mine has just recently bought one and I ordered some menzerna pads for it as part of my recent CYC order. They are good for giving the paint work a quick polish but i don't think you will be getting many deep scratches or bad paint imperfections out using it not quite enough grunt, thats where your porter cable and makita machines come into their own and will make paint correction quicker and easier.

HTH


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

shurcomb said:


> Genuinly a very good deal. A friend of mine has just recently bought one and I ordered some menzerna pads for it as part of my recent CYC order. They are good for giving the paint work a quick polish but i don't think you will be getting many deep scratches or bad paint imperfections out using it not quite enough grunt, thats where your porter cable and makita machines come into their own and will make paint correction quicker and easier.
> 
> HTH


Yes and no.
Most German paints are known for being hard. I corrected our tt with the orange silverline. It took ages to be honest but the job got done. I did my mates ttr far quicker with the Mac. The Das 6 has a bigger orbit so results should be quicker again. Worked a treat on a very bad black 968.

Dont forget these machines "are" sanders. Only the G220 was manufactured for paint correction/ detailing market. 
Its all in the power, speed control and offset

Time is not money for me, so the extra time it takes using a da isnt a problem. Less skill/concentration required in use so less of risk than a rotary.


----------



## P444UL_R (Apr 22, 2009)

I can recommend the G220. Its easy to use with great results.


----------



## drnh (Jul 9, 2009)

Porter cable is without doubt the best.

You MUST get a random orbit polisher..please dont go hell for leather with a rotary polisher on your car, you'll burn the paint!

I used to do alot of detailing and the Porter Cable machine has never let me down.....had to get it from the US though and use it with a transformer.

The Meguires one is good too though if you need something available in the UK.

Loads of advice here http://www.detailingworld.com

Good luck

Daz


----------



## swfblade (Apr 24, 2007)

bobski said:


> bobdabuilda said:
> 
> 
> > redsi72 said:
> ...


Just out of curiosity, what pads would be best to get? (using various Autoglym products) Can you get them at B&Q as well, or maybe somewhere like Halfrauds?


----------

